# high elves??



## TTyphus Herald (Jan 10, 2009)

hey I'm starting a high elves army and I am in need of some advise on what to use to kick butt in battle??

cheers!:good:


----------



## zabo (Dec 19, 2008)

I dont know your playstyle but blocks apon blocks of high elf spearmen is usually the way to go.


----------



## squeek (Jun 8, 2008)

Welcome to the forums chap!  Take a look at the High Elves rundown in the Introduction to the Armies of Warhammer, it gives a fantastic review of High Elves and should help a lot.


----------



## TTyphus Herald (Jan 10, 2009)

ok cheers for the advice bud!


----------



## jigplums (Dec 15, 2006)

spearmen are the best core unit that he can field imo so your pretty safe with a few units to get you started. I think dragon princes are one of the best units and are particularly useul against daemons as they are immune to fire. The elite units comes down to preference really. Swordmasters, phoenixguard or whitelions. at least 2 mages and a hero and your good to get going


----------



## TTyphus Herald (Jan 10, 2009)

nice one well i will post an army list soon so maybe you could have a look and throw some advice at me and help me touch it up a bit


----------



## Ascendant Valor (Jan 3, 2009)

Another High Elf player? Sweet!

If you're looking for some fun to use units, might I recommend Swordmasters of Hoeth and White Lions, or how about the infamous kitty cart, the Lion Chariot. These units are a blast to use, and can even lend themselves to a decent win. Granted, using just these guys won't be a truly competitive list, but it will be VERY fun all the while!

If you want something a bit more advanced, and can be used to win games, you could try on some Phoenix Guard or some Dragon Princes. Both have some decent resilience and can hit like a kip of bricks when you need it!

Do like Squeek says and check out the Intro page, that'll get your gears going.

Good luck with the army, and best wishes. k:


----------



## Inquisitor Aurelius (Jun 9, 2008)

Swordmasters not competitive? Egad, if they're not tournament-worthy, I don't want to know what is...


----------



## TTyphus Herald (Jan 10, 2009)

cheers valor thanks for the advice will be makin an army list soon so feel free to critisize or comment away!


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Inquisitor Aurelius said:


> Swordmasters not competitive? Egad, if they're not tournament-worthy, I don't want to know what is...


Read the sentence fully - helps a bit 

Swordmasters get shot to shit, while White Lions don't have the 2 Str 6 attacks to make them preferential (How I wish it was), and thePhoenix Guard don't have the strength or attacks - although for an enemy line holder, there's little better - Chaos Knights? Pah. Hold the Charge, then Pussy Wagon (I prefer the term over Kitty Cart - it has better connotations, and gets more laughs - I might paint at least one in Yellow with Red Flames) in the side, with Korhil in, and you have a Killing Blow, remove ranks, Impact Hits, voila minus Chaos Knights. One of the High Elven Killer Combo's.

But yes, they do have their weaknesses - through a Corsair unit, or twin hand weapon Chosen at them (despite being an addition 5pts more), and you'll see them go bye-bye.


----------



## Captain Galus (Jan 2, 2008)

I personally run as many blocks of spearelves as I can get away with, complemented by 2-3 blocks of 10 white lions. Why, you ask? Their save against shooting is usually 3+, which is very nice. They may not have 2 S6 attacks like swordmasters, but they do actually have a save!

Failing that, I used phoenix guard, which are beastly as far as bullet magnets go. The new codex has really placed emphasis on being defensive, so that's the way I'd suggest you go.


----------



## Green Knight (Feb 25, 2008)

I would start with an nice back bone of high elf spears, then back them up with high elf elite like sword masters, as well as this have a nice fire / magic base.


----------



## N0rdicNinja (Sep 17, 2008)

Captain Galus said:


> I personally run as many blocks of spearelves as I can get away with, complemented by 2-3 blocks of 10 white lions. Why, you ask? Their save against shooting is usually 3+, which is very nice. They may not have 2 S6 attacks like swordmasters, but they do actually have a save!
> 
> Failing that, I used phoenix guard, which are beastly as far as bullet magnets go. The new codex has really placed emphasis on being defensive, so that's the way I'd suggest you go.


Swordmasters starting strength is 3, the White Lions are the ones with a starting strength of 4 but only get the one attack as apposed to 2


----------



## TTyphus Herald (Jan 10, 2009)

haha cheers for the tip vaz i will look into it :good:


----------

